

iPhone Free Software Unlock App - iUnlock - iPhone is finally Free (source code included) - nickb
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/exclusive/iphone-free-software-unlock-confirmed-death-star-explodes-298825.php

======
nirs
The source is NOT free - although I'm not not sure about their copyright - who
is the dev team?

    
    
      iUnlock v42.PROPER -- Copyright 2007 The dev team
    
      Credits: Daeken, Darkmen, guest184, gray, iZsh, pytey, roxfan, Sam, uns, Zappaz, Zf
     
      All code, information or data [from now on "data"] available
      from the "iPhone dev team" [1] or any other project linked from
      this or other pages is owned by the creator who created the data.
      The copyright, license right, distribution right and any other
      rights lies with the creator.
      
      It is prohibitied to use the data without the written agreement
      of the creator. This included using ideas in other projects
      (commercial or not commercial).
      
      Where data was created by more than 1 creator a written agreement
      from each of the creators has to be obtained.
    
      Punishment: Monkeys coming out of your ass Bruce Almighty style.
    

